# outlets.de: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung



## sascha (22 November 2009)

Rechnungen von outlets.de sorgen derzeit bei vielen Menschen für helle Aufregung. Die Verbraucherzentrale Hessen hat dazu ihre ganz eigene Meinung.

outlets.de: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Bezahlung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

